# OBDEleven



## mjhamilton

Not sure if this is allowed so feel free to delete

This thread is for users of OBDEleven

Just wanted to share my experience with OBDEleven which is an alternative to the all encompassing VDCS from Rosstech

Actually purchased the Pro version a few weeks back but never got around to trying it - my plan was to code the auto dip passenger mirror and I didn't want to spend $300

For about £40 you get the Pro version plus a Bluetooth OBD adaptor which for me took less than a week to arrive

You need Android 4.2+ for this to work so don't buy if you are an iOS man 

Install and config is pretty painless - App comes from Google Play and Pro code come on bag containing the dongle

I feel this is a one many operation from deepest darkest somewhere in the EU, almost a hobby some may say

GUI
Is smart and cool looking, a little rough around the edges but functional and works well

Features 
Car is identified and you can create a garage and add all the options by code which is nice - the usual abilities to see and reset errors, change codes and parameters - it seemed on paper to do everything I needed - instead of the standard numeric coding to identify features each one is named which takes a bit of getting used to but it is actually quite intuitive

Macros
There is a section for apps where the developer has created macros to 1-click change common items, this is a nice touch - note that they are powered by credits and you earn these by watching adverts or you can buy outright - these are purely cosmetic items and you can still compete each task with manual coding

Support 
From my experience, very good which was a surprise to me

Extra note
The android device will require constant internet connection during use - for me no problem as it was paired to the car wifi but could be an issue for some

My story 
As I say above I purchased just to mirror dip on my 4 weeks old 2016 TT, on connection I found every time I tried to change I got an error

I messaged the developer on FB expecting nothing and to my surprise got an almost immediate response - send an error report and within an hour had a version of the app to download and test - tested it and it worked perfectly (he gave me a few hundred credits as a reward)

It's only day one but based on the response from the developer and that I now have auto dip plus lap timer I am very impressed so for me it was £40 well spent

Will play some more and get some screenshots when I get time


----------



## mjhamilton

Now have these set up


----------



## noname

Yes is a good system..already another user has it and have helped me with some coding.. Useful partying can use it from your mobile while driving and see some parameters without the classic laptop!


----------



## mjhamilton

Torque already did that but didn't have the coding capability

As I say it's early days but it did what I needed - he will release the updated version to the Play store ASAP so others can benefit


----------



## noname

Post pictures if you do some new coding


----------



## mjhamilton

May try the hack to make the hazards come on when you hit the anchors

Will grab some screen shots


----------



## Ashstan

Just make sure you unplug it after use, it will drain your battery if u leave it for a couple of weeks


----------



## mjhamilton

Only if you don't disconnect from the beginning tablet/phone first before turning off the ignition

To be honest I see no reason to leave it connected 24x7 so always remove once I'm done anyway

My other BT module which uses Torque would do the same if left connected (I found out the hard way)

But good point and something people should be aware of


----------



## dizlet

Hi mj can you PM me a link to purchase please. Those two 'tweaks' are exactly what I'm after.

Just one small thing if the car goes in for a service can they see that these 'features' have been enabled by non Audi personnel and I know it's a slightly silly question but does it void warranty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton

http://www.OBDEleven.com

These are literally a minute to enable and disable - I will probably set to default before the service and the enable afterwards

In all honesty these are so low level no one would really notice


----------



## dizlet

Perfect. Thanks mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton

Make sure you have at least v0.7.13 as this was the version I tested and may not yet be released - the version in the play store as of yesterday didn't work


----------



## mjhamilton

V0.7.14 is out now so all should work fine


----------



## mjhamilton

One this I did notice is that by enabling the lap timer you also get the oil temp gauge - 2 for 1


----------



## dizlet

I've just got to wait for it to be delivered now. I ordered it yesterday but just ordered the basic one (didn't realise there was a pro version until I checked out). Is that a problem or do I need the pro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

mjhamilton said:


> One this I did notice is that by enabling the lap timer you also get the oil temp gauge - 2 for 1


the oil temp is standard on the TT..only laptimer was missing


----------



## mjhamilton

I guess it was there before I just never noticed


----------



## noname

Yep! Because the lap timer coding mentioned everywhere for any Audi, also adds the oil temp, but we already have it under the car picture!
I thought you did find something else!!


----------



## skdotcom

My TTS already has oil temp and lap timer. Is this normal?


----------



## dizlet

I have seen oil temp on mine just not lap timer yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Oil temp and lap timer are standard on TTs, only oil temp on TT


----------



## dizlet

ManuTT said:


> Oil temp and lap timer are standard on TTs, only oil temp on TT


That's weird I can't find the lap timer on mine?

The oil temp I can see fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Press menu then car..you should read laptimer and lap statistics


----------



## rbalzan

Just got OBDeleven pro. I'm really pleased with it... So far have activated rear parking graphic, and beep when locking car. It really is a slick product!


----------



## What Steve Did

Tempting to pick one of these up ready for when my TT gets here. Currently got an A3 that I can use it on - daft questions but this doesn't 'lock' to the first car you use it on or anything daft like that does it?


----------



## mjhamilton

No you get a code for the premium which locks to the app on the device to your account

The dongle can be used on any car


----------



## Blackhole128

mjhamilton said:


> May try the hack to make the hazards come on when you hit the anchors
> 
> Will grab some screen shots


I've ordered an ODBEleven pro, but still waiting for it to arrive.

Just one thing - I slammed my brakes on for an inconveniently changing traffic light the other day and my hazards came on. Obviously no modifications yet as I've not got my widget, so must be standard. Mines a 2.0 Quattro sline.

Personally, the hazards coming on annoys me. My Z4 used to trigger all the time when I drove in a spirited manner. So far, the TT seems to be a bit more forgiving regarding them coming on. I won't meddle with their operation though when I get my ODB11 (assuming that's an option) since it's a safety feature.


----------



## Waitwhat93

My old civic switched the hazards on when I braked hard enough for the disks/pads to ...vibrate/grate (not sure what the word is but when you can feel they're really trying to stop) but then they went off again when I pulled away.

Haven't experienced it in the TT as of yet


----------



## LEIGH-H

Waitwhat93 said:


> My old civic switched the hazards on when I braked hard enough for the disks/pads to ...vibrate/grate (not sure what the word is but when you can feel they're really trying to stop) but then they went off again when I pulled away.
> 
> Haven't experienced it in the TT as of yet


That's your ABS pumping the brakes rapidly (stopping your wheels locking up and allowing you to maintain some control over the steering).


----------



## ThePhoenix

I have just tried out my ODBEleven for the first time this evening. One of the main things I bought it for was to set the mirror dipping function, so I went straight to that section.

When I selected the option I got a red bar turn up at the bottom of the screen saying that this was not supported and the tick mark is greyed out. Do you need some sort of build spec that I dont have in order to enable the mirror dipping function?

To check that it isn't just a general problem, I selected the oil temperature display setup and that seemed to work fine (on the app that is, I have yet to find which dashboard display it shows on :? ).


----------



## Blackhole128

Did you buy the "Pro" version of ODBEleven?

I haven't received mine yet, but I was under the impression that the Pro version is needed for changing the programming.

I also understand that if you bought the Pro version, you have to activate the Pro settings in the Android app by means of a code that's included with your kit.

The Oil Temp display might be a bit of a red herring as it's displayed as standard when on the "car" section of the MMI with the full screen display view selected.


----------



## ThePhoenix

Yep, it's the pro version and activated with the supplied code. The coding section is available and seemedd to work fine for my test of turning the oil temp display on and off. I'll check to see that it's actually displaying at lunch time.

Re. your suggestion that it should have been showing in any case, I'm pretty sure it didn't used to, as remember when I first got the car looking it up in the manual and finding it not visible where it said I should see it. I was disappointed as my A3 had it and I used to refer to it often after a blast to confirm the oil had cooled prior to parking up. There's always the possibility I missed it, but I really don't think it was there.


----------



## rbalzan

ThePhoenix said:


> I have just tried out my ODBEleven for the first time this evening. One of the main things I bought it for was to set the mirror dipping function, so I went straight to that section.
> 
> When I selected the option I got a red bar turn up at the bottom of the screen saying that this was not supported and the tick mark is greyed out. Do you need some sort of build spec that I dont have in order to enable the mirror dipping function?
> 
> To check that it isn't just a general problem, I selected the oil temperature display setup and that seemed to work fine (on the app that is, I have yet to find which dashboard display it shows on :? ).


I suspect the app which comes with OBDeleven is for left hand drive cars - i.e. It's programmed to tilt the right hand mirror .. While we need the coding for the left hand mirror.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton

Just navigate to the passenger door module, find the setting and switch it on

As above the macros are for a LHD car so you are basically trying to set the drivers mirror which won't work


----------



## ThePhoenix

mjhamilton said:


> Just navigate to the passenger door module, find the setting and switch it on
> 
> As above the macros are for a LHD car so you are basically trying to set the drivers mirror which won't work


Yay that was easy! Thank you.



ThePhoenix said:


> Yep, it's the pro version and activated with the supplied code. The coding section is available and seemedd to work fine for my test of turning the oil temp display on and off. I'll check to see that it's actually displaying at lunch time.


Checked and found this to be working too, so all good.

Thanks all.


----------



## ianle

The OBDEleven seems more accessible that the Ross VAGCom stuff. I have a TTS with the dipping mirror etc that's mentioned on this post - so what else can this add to the car - is there a list of features? I'm not much interested in error codes.

Thanks - Ian.


----------



## jryoung

My TTS doesn't have the auto dipping mirror, so I guess I could code it with my ODBEleven. But the main reason for me was to turn the artificial engine sound off completely. All the codes are in the other thread


----------



## Blackhole128

I've received my ODBEleven pro and have successfully turned-on the rear parking sensor graphic on the MMI (something missing that's bugged me for 7 months!!). I found that mod because it was pretty obvious which control unit was handling that.

One thing - the info that has been listed for the VAG Com setup refers to Control Units by number, but the ODB unit refers to them by name (such as "Central Electrics").

For example, one (incomplete) part of the coding for the sign recognition system is:

Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0

I've hunted around the web, but can't find anything definitive for the TT. Does anybody have a list of Control Unit numbers and their names?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## izo

Hi to all members, my 1st post here on tt world:
I would like to know, if Pro version of odb11 does include free use of apps or you still have to pay credits every time you use one of them?
thnx.


----------



## mjhamilton

izo said:


> Hi to all members, my 1st post here on tt world:
> I would like to know, if Pro version of odb11 does include free use of apps or you still have to pay credits every time you use one of them?
> thnx.


you get 10 credits

The apps are only macros so you can still make all the changes manually - i so this anyway so forget all about them

I got a few hundred credits for free after helping the developer troubleshoot some issues - never used them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izo

Aha, ok. Thinking of buying this thing so i'm interested in real world use, any comments on that? 
p.s. I'm on mark7 golf variant (firs i would like to do is reverse start-stop function, if that possible), but have intention to go with some tt for the hobby in near future..


----------



## JCS_AutoID

real shame the app doesn't work with iOS. I don't have an Android device in the house!


----------



## noname

Blackhole128 said:


> I've received my ODBEleven pro and have successfully turned-on the rear parking sensor graphic on the MMI (something missing that's bugged me for 7 months!!). I found that mod because it was pretty obvious which control unit was handling that.
> 
> One thing - the info that has been listed for the VAG Com setup refers to Control Units by number, but the ODB unit refers to them by name (such as "Central Electrics").
> 
> For example, one (incomplete) part of the coding for the sign recognition system is:
> 
> Unit A5
> Security Access 20103
> Coding
> Byte01
> Enable Bit 0
> 
> I've hunted around the web, but can't find anything definitive for the TT. Does anybody have a list of Control Unit numbers and their names?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1 engine
2 auto transmission
3 abs
5 access/start authorization
5F info electrics
8 auto hvac
9 central electrics
10 park/steer assist
14 susp. electr.
16 steering wheel
17 instruments
42 driver door (may be inverted with 52, I have RHD)
52 passenger door
55 headlight range
A5 front camera


----------



## moro anis

So with the OBDEleven you can enable the reversing graphic and the high beam assist? Correct? Anything else a "must do" mod?

I've looked on eBay for them and the only listing I could find was from Lithuania. Is that the only source? Please post link as to what model and where purchased.

Cheers

Moro


----------



## Blackhole128

Thanks ManuTT - the list is really useful.

I've got the reversing graphic working (for info, went in recently for oil service & software update and it's still working afterwards).

Next things to try for me will be sign recognition, high beam assist and making the heated seats stay on full for longer than 10 minutes. With winter coming, maybe I'll do the seats first!

Lithuania is the place - that's where the company is based. To do the mods you need the "pro" version.

Official site is here: https://obdeleven.com/


----------



## moro anis

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out and get one on order.

Out of interest what does the reversing graphic look like? Any chance of a photo?

Thanks.

Moro


----------



## Blackhole128

Blackhole128 said:


> Thanks ManuTT - the list is really useful.
> 
> I've got the reversing graphic working (for info, went in recently for oil service & software update and it's still working afterwards).


Looks like I spoke too soon. I was told that they were going to do a software update alongside my oil service, but I suspect they didn't.

Just took it in for a carpet problem (snagged and torn under driver's seat near the front of the rail) and they did a couple of software updates which wiped out my OBDEleven mods!

Looks like I get to geek again! 

Will take a piccy of the reversing graphic when I get it back again. Grrr.


----------



## moro anis

Thanks.

My OBDEleven arrived yesterday. Currently looking at all relevant videos on YouTube so I don't cock things up. My intentions are the reversing graphic, high beam assist and ppossibly roadsign recognition.

Anything else you'd recommend as a must have? I have a 2016 TTS Roadster.


----------



## sta0880

I got my OBDEleven yesterday, super easy to use and I have applied nearly all mods wanted as per ManuTT's thread.

It's my first time using such thing, and surprising easy and simple to operate.

However I cannot do the below mod using OBDEleven, because there is no Unit 10 in OBDEleven.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

*-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic*
They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button (thanks to ... for the update)
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4


----------



## noname

It's te same unit where you activate the parking radar..it has to be there that unit!


----------



## Jacopo79

Excuse me guys! Are you talking about this?

https://obdeleven.com


----------



## moro anis

Yes, that's the one


----------



## Jacopo79

Is Easy to use? Does it work well? True all that monitoring function??

Thank you!


----------



## LEIGH-H

Guys, as my TT has now been returned to the manufacturer [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I am picking up my new MB (boo, hiss) next week, I am selling my OBDeleven Pro on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/122183263084?

The device has only been out of the packet to try it out (it works and it's easy to use) and it's only a couple of months old.

If anyone on the forum wants it, send me a message with your eBay username and I'll refund a few £'s to your PayPal account


----------



## moro anis

Did my first bit of "coding" today. added the revesing graphic with which I'm very pleased.

Tried to add the traffic sign recognition following the guide lines and got to the end and it asked for a code, so cancelled. Anyone have that issue and what code is it?

Looked at a a few other things but want to be a bit more familiar with it in case I cock something up. WIll also try to add high beam assist.

As said previously, thanks to ManuTT and others for their input on this topic. It's what makes the forum great.


----------



## Jacopo79

an information for the collocation of my smartphone: the APP of OBD eleven allows you to rotate the screen? Or does it work only vertical?
Thanks!


----------



## noname

moro anis said:


> Did my first bit of "coding" today. added the revesing graphic with which I'm very pleased.
> 
> Tried to add the traffic sign recognition following the guide lines and got to the end and it asked for a code, so cancelled. Anyone have that issue and what code is it?
> 
> Looked at a a few other things but want to be a bit more familiar with it in case I cock something up. WIll also try to add high beam assist.
> 
> As said previously, thanks to ManuTT and others for their input on this topic. It's what makes the forum great.


You mean the security access??
You have to insert it before you change any coding or bit


----------



## moro anis

Manu. Sort of . I located the module A5, entered the security access code, changed all the things you said to active and fusion, checked and had the right check sum 00100111 then it asked for a security. I didn't understand what to do next so quit. The rear parking graphic works a treat thank you.


----------



## noname

That binary code it's already there when you do the coding so it's just a check..if you have follow the guide, do a MMI reset and it's done


----------



## moro anis

Ah, forgot the MMI reset. Please remind me, do you hold something down?


----------



## noname

Press together the center knob, press the navi button and the radio button


----------



## moro anis

Hi Manu,

Did the reset and the satnav got its knickers in a twist. Drove for 30 minutes and it showed no realation to where I was and displayed off road most of the time. Did a couple more resets with same result.

Finally, decided to see what would happen if I asked it to navigate to a destination. Pleased to say that did the trick. Nav works fine again but no roadsigns. Will have a look again next weekend .

Re high beam assist, my TTS has both dipping mirrors with the sensitive panel on the back (white square facing the windscreen) and the camera at the tiop of the screen, assume that's all I need for both high beam assist and sign recognition?

Is the device lower down the screen that looks like a small lens for the auto wipers and lights?

Cheers


----------



## noname

For the hba, you need only the front camera for the lane assist.
For traffic signs, try to repeat the coding because it's very simple and odd that it doesn't work..it shows signals always with or without navigation active


----------



## moro anis

Thanks. Will give it another go.


----------



## cheechy

I got traffic sign working yesterday and seems fine but the menu to config is showing greyed out. When you click it it states that is not available.
HBA working but nothing in the menus.

Obeleven not showing anything for unit 10 so not sure how to tackle reversing graphic.


----------



## moro anis

I did the reversing graphic using OBDEleven and whether by luck or judgement, it works a treat.

Do you think the signs are worth doing now that you have them?


----------



## noname

cheechy said:


> I got traffic sign working yesterday and seems fine but the menu to config is showing greyed out. When you click it it states that is not available.
> GBA working but nothing in the menus.
> 
> Obeleven not showing anything for unit 10 so not sure how to tackle reversing graphic.


I know about the menu...I'm trying since the first time I did the coding but there is no way to make the menu working if you don't have the optional as standard..anyway, Wouldn't turn it off once I have this function so, its menu is pointless!!



moro anis said:


> I did the reversing graphic using OBDEleven and whether by luck or judgement, it works a treat.
> 
> Do you think the signs are worth doing now that you have them?


they are not 100% reliable and having the signal already on the bottom of the map, it could be a bit confusing...but I like them when I'm using the board computer screen


----------



## migzy

hey peeps

anyone know if i can disable start/stop with ODB

ta

migzy


----------



## noname

It's the same method with vag


----------



## migzy

fantastic, i'm think I'm gonna bite the bullet and order one.

Thanks

Migzy


----------



## moro anis

They come from Latvia. Make sure you get the PRO version. MIne cost about £50 and took a week from order.


----------



## migzy

done and ordered, just got to wait for the new motor to arrive now :lol:

ta

migzy


----------



## cheechy

moro anis said:


> I did the reversing graphic using OBDEleven and whether by luck or judgement, it works a treat.
> 
> Do you think the signs are worth doing now that you have them?


Bit gimmicky tbh but if its free then I guess its worth switching on.

It doesn't get temp changes so if you have a 30 that goes down to a 20 at particular times of the day, it will always think its a 20 for instance. It literally just reads the sign a displays the number.

For reversing don't suppose you can recall where the saw it?


----------



## moro anis

Courtesy of Manu.

to show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse
Unit 10 park/steer assist
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0

download/file.php?id=220810&mode=view


----------



## noname

updated


----------



## nig327

Can anyone tell me the delivery times from order ?

Thanks


----------



## moro anis

I ordered mine one Wenesday evening and it came the following Tuesday.


----------



## Coola_banane

I literally ordered this right now. I live in Sweden, so lets see how long it will take until I get it


----------



## floflo

I've bought mine in early october and received it in 4 days (in France).
Works well, but I 've needed to adapt some coding with the good contrôl unit or description (maybe variants in roadster or 17YM)


----------



## nig327

Post update after asking for help ...

Help no longer needed ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

High Beam Assist sorted .... Next the mirror !

Thanks


----------



## Blackhole128

I've just tried to go through the Sign Recognition coding, but got an error when trying the first step:

Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Coding
Byte01
Enable Bit 0

When I commit the change to Bit 0, I get a message in a red box on the ODBEleven software saying:

*"(22) Function cancelled, marginal conditions have not been met."*

Has anybody hit this problem before?


----------



## nig327

Not sure if this helps..

A guy with an A3 had a similar message when he was trying to code in HBA.

http://obdeleven.proboards.com/thread/6 ... ng-changes

I am trying to get my head round how to use the coding panel after the adaptions.


----------



## Blackhole128

Thanks for that - looks like it might be because I was coding with the engine running and lights set to Auto. (It was a bit chilly, so had the heater on).

I'll try it later to see if that's the case.


----------



## nig327

If you implement the HBA it looks like it pops the oil service reset option on the service menu. Has anyone got rid of it without changing the days and miles to service count down ?


----------



## Jacopo79

hello guys, I recently purchased "OBDeleven" which will arrive at my home in the coming days. I wanted to ask you:
1) you are satisfied?
2) what is the coolest change that you could do with OBD?
3) Among the data, Which is the most useful to keep monitored?
4) Did you see possible changes in a reference to the virtual cockpit? with my TT I can not see any kind of video!


----------



## Jannerman

Jacopo79 said:


> hello guys, I recently purchased "OBDeleven" which will arrive at my home in the coming days. I wanted to ask you:
> 1) you are satisfied?
> 2) what is the coolest change that you could do with OBD?
> 3) Among the data, Which is the most useful to keep monitored?
> 4) Did you see possible changes in a reference to the virtual cockpit? with my TT I can not see any kind of video!


1) Yes, brilliant value for money.
2) I've got the mirror "passenger dip in reverse" working without any additional hardware, I added the door warning, puddle lamps and ambient lighting (which required coding).
3) Sorry, I haven't done any any data monitoring, It doesn't interest me.
4) Not sure what you mean... VIM (video in motion)? Not interested in that either.

A couple of points to note: 
- Back up ANY module you intend to work on BEFORE you change anything.
- If you have a MY17 car quite a few coding options either don't work or give problems:
--- I tried get the HBA (high beam assist) working but the coding doesn't work on them yet.
--- I also enabled "road signs recognition" but lost "active lane assist" so backed it out but I still can't get "active lane assist" working again.
--- I am unable to get the red zone showing on the tacho.


----------



## moro anis

How do you know if it's My17?


----------



## Jannerman

moro anis said:


> How do you know if it's My17?


if it has a build date after late May 2016 I think.


----------



## Jacopo79

Thank for your answer Jannerman. I have a 2015 MY! What Is puddle lamps? And ambient light? (I have light pack)
Jacopo


----------



## Jannerman

Jacopo79 said:


> Thank for your answer Jannerman. I have a 2015 MY! What Is puddle lamps? And ambient light? (I have light pack)
> Jacopo


Puddle lamps are the small white lights on the bottom edge of the door card, they light up the ground (or puddles  ) when you get out.

Ambient lighting is the led lighting on the door card, there are three parts to it: 
- the interior door handle
- the door pockets.
- a strip running along the edge of the door lining.


----------



## Jacopo79

Yes! I have it. but what do you change about this optional with obd eleven? This thing I can't understand! ;-)


----------



## Jannerman

Jacopo79 said:


> Yes! I have it. but what do you change about this optional with obd eleven? This thing I can't understand! ;-)


My car didn't have it from the factory, I bought all the parts on e-bay and added them myself... they then need coding to get then working.

There's nothing for you to do, except to enjoy them!


----------



## moro anis

Jannerman said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know if it's My17?
> 
> 
> 
> if it has a build date after late May 2016 I think.
Click to expand...

Possibly. The reason I ask is I believe it may be down to software revision i.e. those that can add different features to POI. My car is a 2016 but I had revised software in Novemeber now I have the additional POI features and the lane assist has moved from lower centre to lower right.

If I now have the 2017 software, will I be able to get the sign recognition working as I believe it may not be possible whereas it can be done on the 2016.

I suppose the definition I'm after is software revision related.


----------



## Jacopo79

Other cool changes with obd11? Anyone have done video in motion?
Thank you guys!


----------



## albe0876

With this OBD ELEVEN is it possible to copy the eeprom inside the modules?
Or only Vag CAN PRO allow this operation?


----------



## noname

Copy the eeprom doesn't make any sense when you simply copy the coding!
Btw, the coding is stored in the eeprom so...


----------



## albe0876

But if i have a virgin module (retrofit for example)
Vcds it's not able to write the coding inside.
I want to understand if with this OBD ELEVEN is possible to do it.
Also i have not understand if it is necessary to flash the firmware too inside this blank module.



ManuTT said:


> Copy the eeprom doesn't make any sense when you simply copy the coding!
> Btw, the coding is stored in the eeprom so...


----------



## noname

You're not the only one that have installed the 6C but the only one with this problem so, I think some step are missing


----------



## albe0876

I'm not the only one..look at the thread of the camera 6C.
Other users have changed camera for the same reason.
The problem is inside the module that is not programmed.



ManuTT said:


> You're not the only one that have installed the 6C but the only one with this problem so, I think some step are missing


----------



## noname

buy a coded camera then..Audi won't do it for you for free and without complains..


----------



## Jacopo79

Hello guys. In these days I have tried to use obd11 and done succesfully a couple of mods. But now, I can't understand? Where do I have to put the number of "security access"?? In security code? And then? Just go to adaptation? Thanks


----------



## ZephyR2

Not got an Android phone but feel tempted to maybe buy one just to use with OBDEleven as you can pick one up on ebay for less than 50 quid.
Does anyone know whether there are any settings in OBDEleven for changing the way the roadster roof operates. Like enabling one touch operation of the control button or allowing operation by using the remote.


----------



## moro anis

Hi,

I got a second hand Sony for exactly that reason.

Re the roof, I've a feeling that the key fob can fob that i.e. close everything as standard but don't use the function as it canes the battery and can't really think of a reason - apart from being flash, to use it.

Worth double checking the manual.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yeah moro you can open / close the roof by putting the key in the lock and holding it in the unlock / lock position. But that doesn't look very cool.  LOL

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Jacopo79

Anyone tried to activate Audi connect with OBD Eleven?


----------



## albe0876

Fortunately i have done it with VAG CAN PRO and without change the 6C without problem.

Now it's work fine!

8)



ManuTT said:


> buy a coded camera then..Audi won't do it for you for free and without complains..


----------



## noname

Already wrote on the other thread, if you have said that you had the vag pro, it could've been easier!
Vcp does anything!


----------



## albe0876

Ciao MANUTT

The VAG CAN PRO is of a frend of mine that help me to solve this problem.

Many thanks also to you for your help and your big job here on the forum!



ManuTT said:


> Already wrote on the other thread, if you have said to have the vag pro, it could've been easier!
> Vcp does anything!


----------



## Pitchaa

Is there a list of the mods that can be done with this on the TT and how to do it? Or is it pretty easy and self explanatory when you get it? Thanks all


----------



## GavinE

Pitchaa said:


> Is there a list of the mods that can be done with this on the TT and how to do it? Or is it pretty easy and self explanatory when you get it? Thanks all


Check ManuTT thread: - viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825

Most of what can be done on VCDS can be done using ODB Eleven.
It is pretty self explanatory if you follow that thread.

G


----------



## Chris.Tomo

Does anyone know if the centre (TTS) rev counter/speedo display can be coded in on the Regular TT VC?


----------



## moro anis

It can't - yet!


----------



## noname

If you wanna risk, I can copy a TTs firmware in your car..but I won't assume responsibilities..
Better case it works, worst case you have to ask in Audi a reset or something like that..but them'll ask questions about it...


----------



## albe0876

Save also a copy of the original one and in case of problem reflash this into the 17.



ManuTT said:


> If you wanna risk, I can copy a TTs firmware in your car..but I won't assume responsibilities..
> Better case it works, worst case you have to ask in Audi a reset or something like that..but them'll ask questions about it...


----------



## Jacopo79

Hey Manu! How can you copy the firmware? Via Vcds? Or with software on a SD card?


----------



## albe0876

With VCP..



Jacopo79 said:


> Hey Manu! How can you copy the firmware? Via Vcds? Or with software on a SD card?


----------



## Bills_Scorcher

Hi all,

I had a go at switching on the VC reversing sensor graphic using ODBEleven and following Manu's guide.

Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding:
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0

Problem is that ODBEleven doesn't list Unit 10 for my TT, it lists Unit 09 and then jumps to Unit 15??

I did find Unit 76 Parking Aid so I entered the Security Access code which was accepted but when I tried to access long coding it failed and gave the message 'Something Has Gone Wrong Try Again'. Maybe this is completely the wrong module.

Has anyone come across this before? My TT is an 09 2015 build and has rear reversing sensors only.

I would appreciate your input.

Bill.


----------



## noname

you're not the only one that don't see the unit 10, but I don't remember how it ended with the other user..


----------



## GavinE

Bills_Scorcher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a go at switching on the VC reversing sensor graphic using ODBEleven and following Manu's guide.
> 
> Unit 10
> Security Access 71679
> Coding:
> Byte 02
> Enable Bit 0
> 
> Problem is that ODBEleven doesn't list Unit 10 for my TT, it lists Unit 09 and then jumps to Unit 15??
> 
> I did find Unit 76 Parking Aid so I entered the Security Access code which was accepted but when I tried to access long coding it failed and gave the message 'Something Has Gone Wrong Try Again'. Maybe this is completely the wrong module.
> 
> Has anyone come across this before? My TT is an 09 2015 build and has rear reversing sensors only.
> 
> I would appreciate your input.
> 
> Bill.


Some of the modules are hidden from the list on the app - I can't remember off the top of my head how to make them visible. There's an option somewhere, I had to do it on mine.


----------



## Bills_Scorcher

Thanks Manu and Gavin,

Lot's of people have had success with this change so I guess I am doing something wrong. I will have a good search through all of the option in ODBEleven to see if I am missing something.


----------



## moro anis

My TTS Roadster is an MY16.

I have the reversing sensors only and managed to get the graphic working (more by luck than judgement I guess) following Manu's instructions. I believe if you buy the credits from OBDeleven a simple click and it will do it for you.


----------



## albe0876

also the competitions edition have the center REV; maybe the software of the 17 is the same of the TTS ??

https://www.autoscout24.de/angebote/aud ... cldtidx=2#



ManuTT said:


> If you wanna risk, I can copy a TTs firmware in your car..but I won't assume responsibilities..
> Better case it works, worst case you have to ask in Audi a reset or something like that..but them'll ask questions about it...


----------



## noname

of course it's the same..
I already knew that the competition hadthat layout, that's why I think is doable to copy and paste it


----------



## albe0876

must to try it



ManuTT said:


> of course it's the same..
> I already knew that the competition hadthat layout, that's why I think is doable to copy and paste it


----------



## Stanyer

Someone needs to try to suss out the centre rev counter if the competition has it, it must be doable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I'm abroad for work..as soon as I can copy a newer fw from another TT or TTs I'll try!


----------



## Stanyer

ManuTT said:


> I'm abroad for work..as soon as I can copy a newer fw from another TT or TTs I'll try!


going above and beyond like usual, cheers manu 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

Manu you are All of us!!!! One day Audi will call you for know the new mods.... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Another first time poster 

I just took delivery of a new TTS and bought an ODBEleven Pro, here are my findings...

1) Turned the G-force meter on works OK
2) Turned the Torque/Power display on just shows 0% on both <- does something else need to be happening like moving, in gear etc.?
3) Could not enable the tyre pressure display even though I do have basic monitoring so maybe this is not possible?
4) Wanted the reversing graphic and only have rear sensors - There is no module 10(hex) even in the optional list so I cannot seem to be able to do this thoughts?
5) Wanted High Beam Assist, but could not seem to find the codes for this only the mention of a secured PDF?
6) Wanted the Traffic Signal stuff - Still to try, but the note says not in the EU, I am in the UK so it means I cannot enable this?
7) Played too much and now I have a configuration error in the instruments section U101400 that I cannot seem to clear, any advice?

I will get my head around all of this and post a bit more detail and any other findings in the near future.

Ant


----------



## noname

2) they move while driving so the firmware is not the newest
3) you already have tpms without wheel sensors, to activate the active tpms you need 4 sensors and their antenna
4) there is in the forum the solution to find that unit not shown on obd
5) if your TT is my17, isn't not possible to activate hba at the moment, or better, I'm waiting someone who can try my coding
6) traffic signs is available also in U.K. so maybe you didn't code it right
7) if I don't know everything you changed, I can't help you at all. I need more info about the error, a picture, and when it came out


----------



## noname

Jacopo79 said:


> Manu you are All of us!!!! One day Audi will call you for know the new mods.... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif]


I think they'll call, to sue me!


----------



## migzy

hey manu still ain't time to try out those settings. I'll have to translate the options as well as I couldn't find some of them.

cheers

migzy


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Thanks for your feedback, done a bit more "exploring" and I think I must have different firmware...

2) Torque and Power displays always show 0% even when driving :-(
4) Def no module 10:








6) Had a go at the traffic camera, but got an error setting the bit0 in module A5 despite the security access being accepted: (22) Function cancelled, marginal conditions have not been met








7) I know this is a hard one to do remotely; however,









Thanks again for your help 

Ant


----------



## WhiteWizard

BTW Not sure they will call to sue, more like sent the heavies round to knock on your door 

Ant


----------



## noname

They have to build a better software to stop me!


----------



## JCS_AutoID

albe0876 said:


> also the competitions edition have the center REV; maybe the software of the 17 is the same of the TTS ??
> 
> https://www.autoscout24.de/angebote/aud ... cldtidx=2#
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna risk, I can copy a TTs firmware in your car..but I won't assume responsibilities..
> Better case it works, worst case you have to ask in Audi a reset or something like that..but them'll ask questions about it...
Click to expand...

Wow! It must be possible!


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Fixed the (22) Error, MUST remember that the engine should be switched off doh!

Top tip that others have mentioned is that things can take a good few minutes to and hour settle down after a hard-reset.

I lost my cruise control / limiter and the ability to set clock from GPS and thought I had really knackered it, but they came back after a while.

Cannot do the reversing camera though as I cannot find module 10. I seem to have two other modules Parking Assist and Steering Assist, but not sure if they are the same thing.

Ant


----------



## noname

Wow you're really messing it up more than me in 7 years!!!


----------



## albe0876

MANU have you find a firmware of Tts or tt competition?
If yes could you share it?
I will try to do it also



ManuTT said:


> I'm abroad for work..as soon as I can copy a newer fw from another TT or TTs I'll try!


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Another update...

Managed to get the rear parking display by using the same settings on module [76 Parking Assistance] using ODBEleven.

Now just have a couple of "small" configuration errors reported, but nothing that seems to affect the car.

BTW the centre single sport display on the TTS is not just a change in view mode (like big to small) it takes the VC a minute or so to configure it and you must be stationary. This implies that it is a big change to the VC not just a simple configuration change. Manu I guess you already knew this, but others may not have.

Thanks to all who have put effort into this work 

Ant


----------



## albe0876

Yes it's necessary to change the software with the TTS or Competition one and after configure it for the car.
Waiting for a feedback of MANU



AntonyShipley said:


> Hi,
> 
> BTW the centre single sport display on the TTS is not just a change in view mode (like big to small) it takes the VC a minute or so to configure it and you must be stationary. This implies that it is a big change to the VC not just a simple configuration change. Manu I guess you already knew this, but others may not have.
> 
> Thanks to all who have put effort into this work
> 
> Ant


----------



## noname

Someone with a my17 needs the hba? I need who wants to try a coding


----------



## Jannerman

ManuTT said:


> Someone with a my17 needs the hba? I need who wants to try a coding


Hi Manu, I'd like to give it a go when I get home from work tonight, if that's OK?

I tried the original coding but backed it out when we found it didn't work on MY17.


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

I will give the MY17 HBA coding a go with ODBEleven 

Ant


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi Manu,

I cannot reply to PM, too new I suppose :-(

Assuming Unit 9=Central Electrics I could not find the two adaptations that you mentioned. The only thing I could find is [Assistant Light Functions]

In Unit A5 assuming that the note you sent was an adaptation I could not find that either.
Adaptations for A5 include:
- Activation Speed for High Beam Assistant
- Night Vehicle Detection Activation Brightness (and deactivation)
- Speed threshold for High Beam Assistant
- Function Module Main Beam Assist (options active / not active)
- Main Beam Assistant Urban Area Detection

In A5 coding:
- coding_light_assist (no/hba/dynamic/adaptive/matrix/reserved)
- FLA_additional_high_beam (codes/ not coded/ reserved)

There were a lot of options in German and my German is pretty poor :-(

Hope this helps, if you need more specifics I could take screen shots?

Ant


----------



## noname

yeah, unit 9, which values you can choose in the assistant light function?
in the A5 on coding light assist and FLA..... which values do you have?


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi Manu,

Your wish is my command oh god of coding 










The others are:

coding_Light_Assist = no_Light_Assist
FLA_Additional_High_Beam = Not coded

Ant


----------



## noname

try on coding_Light_Assist = hba
FLA_Additional_High_Beam = coded
unit 9 seems there isn't what I was looking for..


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

Is there a good, simple, stationary way of knowing if the HBA is active, rather than having to drive at another driver, at night, on a dark road?

I noticed in some of the posts the word "Auto" under the high-beam warning light, how in normal circumstances would you turn HBA on/off or is it permanent?

Ant


----------



## noname

if it is active, after you have pushed forward the full beab lever (and light switch on auto), you should see the full beam symbol in white with "auto" below it.
when the system is working instead (full beam on), the symbol turns to blue


----------



## Jannerman

Manu, is there a checkbox option for it on one of the MMI menus when HBA has been successfully coded?


----------



## noname

yeah car settings, external lights and something to check about the lights..


----------



## Damien

Hi guys,

Are there any updates about the rev center? Have anyone tried to copy a newer fw?



albe0876 said:


> MANU have you find a firmware of Tts or tt competition?
> If yes could you share it?
> I will try to do it also
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm abroad for work..as soon as I can copy a newer fw from another TT or TTs I'll try!
Click to expand...


----------



## albe0876

Not on my side..
Maybe MANU ?



Damien said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any updates about the rev center? Have anyone tried to copy a newer fw?
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MANU have you find a firmware of Tts or tt competition?
> If yes could you share it?
> I will try to do it also
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm abroad for work..as soon as I can copy a newer fw from another TT or TTs I'll try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## noname

I only need a new cable..but now I'm in another work!
But I'm spreading my question around so to find an official way


----------



## Ladedruck

Is it possible to do a backup of the engine ecu before and after chiptuning and then alternate between these?


----------



## noname

not possible...that kind of parameters are hidden...


----------



## Mokorx

Hi

Is it possible to use OBDeleven only to code a retrofit rearview camera on TT MK3? One thing, that I am not sure is how to add 6C by OBDeleven. Note that the camera is preload with parameter already.

Thanks
Moko


----------



## falconmick

Awaiting OBDeleven delivery, but already downloaded the APP, cannot see an option to code passenger mirror to dip in reverse and also display graphic when in reverse. Should I be able to do this?

Any useful advice much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance - Mick


----------



## moro anis

I hope to do the mirror dip soon - just need a suitable phone.
There's many on here that have done it so yes it's possible.


----------



## falconmick

OBDeleven arrived today, ordered the easy to remove version and they sent the standard one, so let's see what they do in response to my email. Connected it to car via app, reprogrammed comfort indicator to 5 flashes (ooh err) and also enabled lap timer, both were simple via inbuilt apps, however there appears to be no app to dip passenger mirror in reverse or enable reversing graphic, so will have to work on this.


----------



## moro anis

I believe there are apps for both of those.

I did the reversing radar manually on my 2016 TTS.


----------



## CipherTT

I didn't use the in app as don't want to buy credits. Mirror dip is very to perform. Instruction are on the first page of bits and byte thread.


----------



## falconmick

Thanks for the replies guys, can anyone point me to where on the apps mirror dip is as I cannot find it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nig327

It's the first page of this thread 

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825


----------



## falconmick

Thanks nig327, but my car is a 2017MY and the original posts on this thread relate to 2015 and the instructions do not seem to work on my car. So far I have managed to do following:-
Lap timer
Comfort indicator

Would also like to :-
display graphic in reverse
blip on locking.unlocking
passenger mirror tilt in reverse.


----------



## KamG

Does anyone have a step by step on how to enable the acoustic signal when locking/unlocking the car using OBDEleven?


----------



## zooks

KamG said:


> Does anyone have a step by step on how to enable the acoustic signal when locking/unlocking the car using OBDEleven?


viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825

its on page 1, I know it works with obdeleven as I did this coding yesterday


----------



## KamG

zooks said:


> KamG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a step by step on how to enable the acoustic signal when locking/unlocking the car using OBDEleven?
> 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825
> 
> its on page 1, I know it works with obdeleven as I did this coding yesterday
Click to expand...

Thanks! simple to do


----------



## CipherTT

falconmick said:


> Thanks nig327, but my car is a 2017MY and the original posts on this thread relate to 2015 and the instructions do not seem to work on my car. So far I have managed to do following:-
> Lap timer
> Comfort indicator
> Disable start/stop.
> 
> Would also like to :-
> display graphic in reverse
> blip on locking.unlocking
> passenger mirror tilt in reverse.


Mine is a MY18 car and i have managed to do Display graphic in reverse & passenger mirror tilt using OBDeleven.


----------



## Macauley

I've just purchased this device for my MY18 TT. Is there anything that doesn't work for this model year?

Is there also any tips on what not to mess with within the app? (Besides the engine of course)


----------



## falconmick

I found only two apps that were of interest to me, comfort indicator (short flash when changing lane) and also lap timer, which I particularly wanted.


----------



## zooks

Macauley said:


> I've just purchased this device for my MY18 TT. Is there anything that doesn't work for this model year?
> 
> Is there also any tips on what not to mess with within the app? (Besides the engine of course)


Apparently you can't do the TTS red zone display on a MY18.

As for tips, Control module 10 is now module 76 on newer cars


----------



## Macauley

zooks said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just purchased this device for my MY18 TT. Is there anything that doesn't work for this model year?
> 
> Is there also any tips on what not to mess with within the app? (Besides the engine of course)
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you can't do the TTS red zone display on a MY18.
> 
> As for tips, Control module 10 is now module 76 on newer cars
Click to expand...

Thanks! That's a shame, I was hoping to get that added


----------



## Macauley

Does anyone know if I can get the wipers to perform a single swipe when I turn the car on? The auto wipers don't do a very good job at clearing my windshield at the start.

Also I'm considering fitting the LED lights on the inside door trim. Does anyone know the parts to buy and how to install?


----------



## Redeef

Just purchased OBD11... I cannot get it to connect to the phone! 
I have paired the phone with '1234'
Cleared cache & data
restarted phone
Bluetooth on/off/delete/re-connect

Most times after 10 secs of trying to connect a pic of a TT pops up, year & model, model specific & coupe/roadster opetions. It never clears from that unless I press back... it goes back to the connect screen and the round connect button keep spinning and eventually says unable to connect.

Any suggestion?


----------



## falconmick

Is your phone Android?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redeef

falconmick said:


> Is your phone Android?
> 
> .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep!! I purchased a cheap but new android


----------



## moro anis

I bought a new cheap Samsung GT-S 5830 which won't connect either. Currently looking at rooting it.

The wife's Sony works though.


----------



## Macauley

What version of android are your phones running?


----------



## Redeef

Macauley said:


> What version of android are your phones running?


I'm running Android 5.1!


----------



## Redeef

Ok, I've not used internet access direct from the android phone...
I've used my iPhone as a hotspot for the Android. I might pop a sim in that has data and try it direct from the Android phone. Any thoughts?


----------



## Macauley

Redeef said:


> Ok, I've not used internet access direct from the android phone...
> I've used my iPhone as a hotspot for the Android. I might pop a sim in that has data and try it direct from the Android phone. Any thoughts?


I don't think that will make any difference to be honest. Have you tried contacting the OBDeleven support? If not, here is their email [email protected]


----------



## moro anis

My Android version is 2.3.3!!

It's no longer supported so I need to root the phone to change it. So far any rooting programmes i've tried are not what they're supposed to be. I'm being cautious as I don't want to brick the phone.


----------



## Redeef

Macauley said:


> Redeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've not used internet access direct from the android phone...
> I've used my iPhone as a hotspot for the Android. I might pop a sim in that has data and try it direct from the Android phone. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that will make any difference to be honest. Have you tried contacting the OBDeleven support? If not, here is their email [email protected]
Click to expand...

Correct, no difference! I've emailed OBD support. Let's see what they say. Thanks


----------



## Macauley

Redeef said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've not used internet access direct from the android phone...
> I've used my iPhone as a hotspot for the Android. I might pop a sim in that has data and try it direct from the Android phone. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that will make any difference to be honest. Have you tried contacting the OBDeleven support? If not, here is their email [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, no difference! I've emailed OBD support. Let's see what they say. Thanks
Click to expand...

Keep us updated. I'm curious as to what is causing this issue.


----------



## Redeef

Will do...

This is as far as I get, if I back up out the connect button stays spinning and never connects!


----------



## Macauley

Redeef said:


> Will do...
> 
> This is as far as I get, if I back up out the connect button stays spinning and never connects!


Thanks. It might sound like an obvious answer but did you turn your ignition on?


----------



## CipherTT

Make sure you have inserted the dongle into the OBD port firmly. Only switch on ignition but engine should not be running. To on the ignition press start/stop button without pressing the brake.


----------



## Redeef

Done that guys, even tried turning the ignition on/off during the search. I've cleared the cache, then the data and cache [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Macauley

I just got my device this morning and I'm having the same issue. I just can't connect

EDIT:
I managed to get it working, the OBDeleven device needed an update. I just cleared the app from the background as well as clearing the cache and it worked. The only issue I'm having now is that I can't program the passenger mirror dip


----------



## Redeef

Redeef said:


> Will do...
> 
> This is as far as I get, if I back up out the connect button stays spinning and never connects!


Question... from my earlier image of the phone, is there more options below what you can see as I cannot scroll beyond what you see on the phone!?


----------



## CipherTT

Redeef said:


> Redeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will do...
> 
> This is as far as I get, if I back up out the connect button stays spinning and never connects!
> 
> 
> 
> Question... from my earlier image of the phone, is there more options below what you can see as I cannot scroll beyond what you see on the phone!?
Click to expand...

It should ask you for your VIN


----------



## Redeef

CipherTT said:


> It should ask you for your VIN


Ok, I've found that if I have the ignition off and start searching then turn the ignition on I get the pop up asking for my VIN.
However, it then closes the pop up and reverts to the image as shown in my previous post!

I've emailed OBD11 and they've advised me to clear data & cache then uninstall the app and reinstall then follow normal set up... nothing [smiley=bomb.gif]

I've now gone back to them and awaiting further advice. This is really frustrating!


----------



## CipherTT

Redeef said:


> CipherTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should ask you for your VIN
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've found that if I have the ignition off and start searching then turn the ignition on I get the pop up asking for my VIN.
> However, it then closes the pop up and reverts to the image as shown in my previous post!
> 
> I've emailed OBD11 and they've advised me to clear data & cache then uninstall the app and reinstall then follow normal set up... nothing [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> I've now gone back to them and awaiting further advice. This is really frustrating!
Click to expand...

Is your Bluetooth turned on and are you able to connect to other devices using Bluetooth?
In my app if I go to garage and add a car, it will ask vin first even before anything. 
Is your app a pro version? If not, uninstall the app, reinstall it and start from scratch. Use VIN to add the car and see what happens?


----------



## Redeef

CipherTT said:


> Redeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CipherTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should ask you for your VIN
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've found that if I have the ignition off and start searching then turn the ignition on I get the pop up asking for my VIN.
> However, it then closes the pop up and reverts to the image as shown in my previous post!
> 
> I've emailed OBD11 and they've advised me to clear data & cache then uninstall the app and reinstall then follow normal set up... nothing [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> I've now gone back to them and awaiting further advice. This is really frustrating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your Bluetooth turned on and are you able to connect to other devices using Bluetooth?
> In my app if I go to garage and add a car, it will ask vin first even before anything.
> Is your app a pro version? If not, uninstall the app, reinstall it and start from scratch. Use VIN to add the car and see what happens?
Click to expand...

Done all that thanks! All ok with Bluetooth and tried adding the car/VIN in the garage section, it adds fine just won't connect to OBD11!


----------



## adey

received mine today coded dip mirror in reverse no problem , went on to do HBA I think I have messed it right up keep getting a fault warning message adaptive headlight fault, I undone everything and reset but I can't clear the fault it keeps coming back, I have tried turning off and locking the car and leaving it for a few hours but its still there looks like a trip to the dealers to get my pants pulled down !


----------



## Macauley

How do I clear codes that won't clear?


----------



## adey

try and try again I cannot activate rear parking display checked ops display in long coding in byte 2 enable bit 0 but nothing I have the rear parking sensors, reset the mmi nothing what am I doing wrong


----------



## moro anis

Hi Adey,

i don'tknow what you're doing wrong but if it helps your frustration, there is an App on OBD11 that does it for you. It costs a few credits which may either be purchased or acrued through clicking on different sponsored adverts.


----------



## Mokorx

I need help on calibrating rearview camera with OBDEleven Basic setting. I tried many times but could not do it. Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Redeef

Macauley said:


> Keep us updated. I'm curious as to what is causing this issue.


Update...

Turns out the screen on the android phone I was trying to use was too small! [smiley=argue.gif] 
All working great with an android tablet I've got my hands on! Oh I wish they'd support IOS!


----------



## Macauley

Redeef said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated. I'm curious as to what is causing this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Update...
> 
> Turns out the screen on the android phone I was trying to use was too small! [smiley=argue.gif]
> All working great with an android tablet I've got my hands on! Oh I wish they'd support IOS!
Click to expand...

Ah that sucks. I don't think they ever will support iOS due to its limitations. You can pick up a cheap android device on eBay for like £30. I'm in the process of adding labels in the long code for you guys, would be great if everyone else can do the same.


----------



## adey

well tried with the app for my car to activate visual display for reverse and still not activated waste of 10 credits


----------



## falconmick

I purchased an Acer Iconia from Amazon, £50, works fine with OBDeleven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CipherTT

adey said:


> well tried with the app for my car to activate visual display for reverse and still not activated waste of 10 credits


Did you put in security access code 71679


----------



## adey

I put the code in when coding manually but with the in app it does the coding for you so don't think you have to put the security access code in , I have tried many times but what is unusual when I go to driver assist in the mmi under parking aid it says this system is currently unavailable and is greyed out in the mmi


----------



## ianle

I finally got around to using the credits that came with this device yesterday and had the 'app' code the audible lock/unlock.

So yes I get a bip and double bip on lock unlock, but the process had stopped the wings mirrors automatically folding in as they used to. The process had reset the settings in the MMI and switched that feature off. Switched them back on and all fine - just to let anyone know so they don't nearly have a melt down as I did when they 'stopped working'!

Other then general health checks on this and a Q3, there's not much else I can do on the TTS that not already there.


----------



## Ruudfood

So I've downloaded and installed OBD11 on my phone. I'm trying to connect via bluetooth. From what I've seen there should be an option to connect to a device called "OBDEleven". Is this a software connection that's available after you've installed the app, or should I only see this when the car is paired to my phone via bluetooth?

The problem is that I can't connect to my car at all. I just get a "OBDEleven can't connect device" message.

Any ideas?


----------



## brittan

You do have the unit that plugs into the OBD port and provides the connection between the car and your phone . . . don't you?


----------



## Ruudfood

brittan said:


> You do have the unit that plugs into the OBD port and provides the connection between the car and your phone . . . don't you?


Nope. Thought you could just connect via bluetooth. Obviously not! :?

So which of these products do I need? https://obdeleven.com/en/#xprtbestsellproductblock_1

The OBDeleven device or the Pro pack (or both)?


----------



## brittan

It looks like you need the basic device for the basic set of features and only add the Pro pack if you want the extra feature it offers. https://obdeleven.com/en/content/7-app-and-features

Maybe one of the users of this device will chime in - I don't have one.


----------



## Macauley

I would recommend the pro pack as well otherwise you won't have much to activate. This pack gives you access to the long coding which is needed in almost all the little features you will want to activate.


----------



## Ruudfood

Thanks guys, appreciate your help [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## CipherTT

Would definitely recommend pro pack. With basic one, all you can do is check for errors. That's all.


----------



## DPG

Anyone with OBD eleven able to check to see if the mileage reported on the app is the same as what is on the DIS?

Just got mine and running it with iOS but the mileage is way out.


----------



## captainhero17

Mine gives exactly the same mileage. IOS? You have the 2nd gen?


----------



## DPG

Yeah the new one. Mileage is reporting almost double


----------



## Nidana

Convert your current mileage to kilometres and it will pretty much match up give or take a couple. 
I have same issue on iOS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainhero17

DPG said:


> Yeah the new one. Mileage is reporting almost double


Given how shoddy their user support is I am not shocked. It will prob take them 4 months to fix the issue. I bought the 1st gen couple of months before. The customer service/support and the OBDeleven forum are joke. No one wants to help and the TT sub section there is dead.
I asked 1 simple question both in app help and on forum. 450people saw the thread!! ZERO REPLIES.

Best bet is to use the help function of the app and report the issue. Maybe you have a chance to reach the devs now while the product is new and devs are keen (or maybe not) to see how it performs.

P.s*- they said that 2nd gen is compatible with other brands?


----------



## DPG

captainhero17 said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the new one. Mileage is reporting almost double
> 
> 
> 
> Given how shoddy their user support is I am not shocked. It will prob take them 4 months to fix the issue. I bought the 1st gen couple of months before. The customer service/support and the OBDeleven forum are joke. No one wants to help and the TT sub section there is dead.
> I asked 1 simple question both in app help and on forum. 450people saw the thread!! ZERO REPLIES.
> 
> Best bet is to use the help function of the app and report the issue. Maybe you have a chance to reach the devs now while the product is new and devs are keen (or maybe not) to see how it performs.
> 
> P.s*- they said that 2nd gen is compatible with other brands?
Click to expand...

I messaged them about creating a one click app for the 3rd brake light and someone called Manta replied almost straight away saying he can do it but needs a backup of Unit 9.


----------



## DPG

Nidana said:


> Convert your current mileage to kilometres and it will pretty much match up give or take a couple.
> I have same issue on iOS.


Cheers for this, makes sense


----------



## Nidana

So they have got back to me and the mileage feature presently does not work on iOS and is being worked on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainhero17

DPG said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the new one. Mileage is reporting almost double
> 
> 
> 
> Given how shoddy their user support is I am not shocked. It will prob take them 4 months to fix the issue. I bought the 1st gen couple of months before. The customer service/support and the OBDeleven forum are joke. No one wants to help and the TT sub section there is dead.
> I asked 1 simple question both in app help and on forum. 450people saw the thread!! ZERO REPLIES.
> 
> Best bet is to use the help function of the app and report the issue. Maybe you have a chance to reach the devs now while the product is new and devs are keen (or maybe not) to see how it performs.
> 
> P.s*- they said that 2nd gen is compatible with other brands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I messaged them about creating a one click app for the 3rd brake light and someone called Manta replied almost straight away saying he can do it but needs a backup of Unit 9.
Click to expand...

They reply quickly for me. But refer me to their in app help which is well. not helpful. The forums are dead that I am certain of.
OBDeleven is also not that noob friendly. 
But Im glad that you got a reply from them. Now the question is.. when and if they will ever do what they promised.


----------



## Nidana

Mileage is now showing correctly in either miles or kilometres with today's update.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

Do you need credits to make long coding and adaption changes with this or are they just required for the one click apps. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana

I don't really use it a lot but credits are more for the one click apps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcrossland

hi all, 

does anyone know if its best to order from their european website and pay the import tax, or swallow the uptick to get it off amazon?

Im going to be getting one next month and just want to get it as cheap as possible!

thanks all.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It's cheaper direct from OBD Eleven.. £38 inc delivery & mine arrived within a few days.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alexcrossland

wont there be VAT to pay on top of that though? at 20% it works out at like £70 for the Nexgen version and its only £75 to get it form Amazon with next day delivery.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I only looked at First Gen & Final total in cart Incl. taxes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alexcrossland

well ill find out soon! ordered it from them for delivery end of the week


----------



## SwissJetPilot

There's a few pretty good posts over in the Mk2 section on the OBDeleven - 








FAQ - OBDII Diagnostic Device Reviews


For the purpose of this discussion the term "OBDII Diagnostic Device" includes any diagnostic device that can be used to interrogate and report on the status of the electronic system of the Mk1, Mk2 or Mk3 TT by means of the OBD port. For the specific details on the differences between VCDS and...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review


I received my OBDeleven device this week with the Pro option package. The Pro just gives you a few more features and more credits up front. In retrospect, the Basic version (€39.99) would be just fine since you can pick up free credits for any of the one-touch apps you may want to implement...




www.ttforum.co.uk












OBDeleven - Customize Your Vehicle Image


If you want to get rid of the stock vehicle image, you can replace it with a picture of your own vehicle. Start by taking a picture of your car so you have one on your Smartphone, or transfer one from you PC to the Camera folder on your Smartphone. • Tap the white edit pen in the lower right...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Alexcrossland

quick update for anyone whos interested. 
I chose the Fulfilled by Amazon option on checkout and it came today, next day delivery and no extra bill for import. 
Sorted.


----------

